# Ist das eine gültige Klasse



## DennisXX (11. Apr 2012)

Hi !

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das bereits ne gültige Klasse in Java ist (eine anonyme Klasse scheint es nicht zu sein, da kein New Operstor sichtbar ist)


```
public class BegruessungsText(){

   public String sachHallo(){
         return "Hallo !";
   }

}
```

Danke
Dennis


----------



## njans (11. Apr 2012)

```
public class BegruessungsText(){ // mach mal das () weg dann passt es
```


----------



## Michael... (11. Apr 2012)

beinahe. Der Code ist nicht kompilierbar (die Klammern in der Klassen Signatur sind zu viel)

Bereits 
	
	
	
	





```
class Test {}
```
 ist eine gültige Klasse.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Apr 2012)

darf man fragen, warum dir das nicht ein Java-Compiler beantworten könnte?
falls 'keine Fehlermeldung' == gültige Klasse bedeutet

das Vorhandensein von new oder nicht ist übrigens kein Kriterium für Anonymität, Klassen oder ähnliches,
bezeugt nur das Erzeugen (anderer) Objekte oder eben nicht


----------



## timbeau (11. Apr 2012)

Ohne die Klammer nach dem Klassennamen, ja.

Teste mit 
	
	
	
	





```
new BegruessungsText
```
 zum Beispiel in einer anderen Klasse.
_edith1
Sind 4 Antworten in einer Minute Rekord?
edith2 5_


----------



## tfa (11. Apr 2012)

Was ist eine _"gültige Klasse"_? Eine, die vom Compiler fehlerfrei übersetzt wird? Dann sieht das schonmal gut aus (EDIT: bis auf die Klammern natürlich).


----------



## Kevin94 (11. Apr 2012)

Nein das ist keine gültige Klasse, wenn du die Klammern am Ende des Klassennamens wegmachst wäre es eine. (Sofern das ganze in einer richtig bennanten Datei steht)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Apr 2012)

Was sind denn das für Fragen die von dir immer kommen? Nach 229 Beiträgen könnte man meinen, der TO könnte wenigstens ein bisschen Java, aber bei dir hat es den Anschein, als ob du die Übungsaufgaben von einem Lehrbuch hier postest.


----------



## Marcinek (11. Apr 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Was sind denn das für Fragen die von dir immer kommen? Nach 229 Beiträgen könnte man meinen, der TO könnte wenigstens ein bisschen Java, aber bei dir hat es den Anschein, als ob du die Übungsaufgaben von einem Lehrbuch hier postest.



[OT]Dafür ist sein Nivea viel zu hoch:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/134585-dependency-injection.html#post885877

scnr
[/OT]


----------

